# Modem usb y su aplicacion con java



## COARITES (Ago 4, 2011)

Devido a que en la red no encontre mucha informacion sobre este dispisitivo. me propuse a plantear mi tema en este foro, asi que me disculpo de un error de antemano.

MODEM USB + JAVA
Primeramente decir que este es mi primer aporte a la comunidad JAVA, en este caso particular os indico los pasos para conectarse al modem de HUAWEI pero que también puede ser otro.
Primeramente tener un modem USB.

Luego verificar en que puerto se encuentra nuestro modem.
Paso 1.- 
Sacar propiedades de mi PC

Paso 2.- Ir a la opción administrador de dispositivos

A continuación un poco de explicación.
Recordar que los celulares y la pc se comunican mediante comandos AT, estos comandos AT no son iguales para todos lo módems o teléfonos celulares; pero por lo general aceptan la gran mayoría de estos comandos AT.
Primeramente que usaremos la librería de: giovynet que la prove y funciona correctamente.
package modemusb;
import giovynet.nativelink.SerialPort;
import giovynet.serial.Baud;
import giovynet.serial.Com;
import giovynet.serial.Parameters;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import java.util.logging.Logger;

El siguiente código corresponde a nuestro constructor con parámetro el puerto
settings = new Parameters();
settings.setPort(puerto);
settings.setBaudRate(Baud._19200);
settings.setByteSize("8");
settings.setStopBits("1");
settings.setParity("N");
settings.setMinDelayRead(50);
settings.setMinDelayWrite(50);

Bueno de momento les dejo el proyecto realizado en netbeans 6.9.

Bueno saludos desde BOLIVIA, espero que les sirva de  algo......


----------



## Meta (Ago 4, 2011)

Gracias por tu tiempo, campeón.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2011)

Buenísimo, lástima que no sé JAVA, porque no me gusta la interfaz que tiene el programa del modem

Saludos


----------



## alvarodiaz (Nov 30, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias! Un aporte excelente!


----------



## Iza (Dic 2, 2011)

Muy buen aporte


----------



## amveg (Feb 29, 2012)

gracias por tu aportacionn de codigo, pero tengo algunas dudas como se que esta conectando con mi modem?? tengo un noki cs 10, ya le puse el puerto COM5 en el metodo main, pero se queda ahi sin mostrar nada, como si fuera un ciclo infinito y para mandar mensaje como le hago??


gracias de antemano


----------



## COARITES (Jul 12, 2013)

Solo se debe explorar los dispositivos conectados


----------

